# Break in at Willians Gun Sight



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Around mid night Friday night alarms went off at the business. Some one had drove a van into the doors and several men spread out inside the store.

Good news. by Sunday on this break in.
http://www.abc12.com/news/localnews...liams-Gun-Sight-in-Davison-Twp-376836261.html


 Al


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Hopefully they get them all and throw the book at 'em!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Judges are sissys now days and can not throw books worth chit.

They can just barely do a good slap on the wrist. 

 Al


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

alleyyooper said:


> Around mid night Friday night alarms went off at the business. Some one had drove a van into the doors and several men spread out inside the store.
> 
> Good news. by Sunday on this break in.
> http://www.abc12.com/news/localnews...liams-Gun-Sight-in-Davison-Twp-376836261.html
> ...


That is why many gun stores have concrete barriers installed in front of their doors.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Williams is still in the building mode from last falls expansion.

Two caught 2 still running and guns missing. ATF and national shooting sports foundation announced a reward.
http://www.wnem.com/story/31803794/3-suspects-arrested-in-gun-store-robbery



Reports last evening said there may be a ring hitting gun shops.

http://www.wnem.com/story/31863462/authorities-10-pistols-stolen-during-break-in-at-gun-store


 Al


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Al,

A couple of years ago in Wisconsin, some big city gang bangers got smart and started hitting outstate gun shops in order to steal weapons for their criminal activities. The gun shopowners themselves started getting smart quick and made their stores harder targets. I hope the break in at Williams wasn't the start of something like that.


----------

